# Finally breathing new life into old gun



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I just found a firing pin for an old rifle that was my Father-in-laws from way back. He bought it at an auction and stashed it in the attic. Found it when we were cleaning out the house years ago. It's a Carcano-Arisaka Type 1 6.5mm rifle. Darn near impossible to get parts for it. The old firing pin was broke on it. It's in great shape. Anyone else out there own old military rifles ? I know it's not American but it's kinda neat to shoot something from a different era. I've already had it checked out. It's barrel and stock have been shortened other than that everything is in good shape.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice ! I think it's great that you took the time to find the pin for it. How does it shoot Tom ? Any chance we could get a picture ?


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Great! Wheres the pic?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Very nice Tom.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I have it broken down right now waiting for the pin to show up. I also have to track down ammo for it. I believe Hornady has a round for it and so does a couple of other smaller ammo companies. It's apparently a very picky rifle. 6.5mmX50 is all I can put in it from the factory right now. The pin should be here in a day or so.


----------

